# The new Macbook - Opinions?



## patwardo (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi all fello mac users,
I'm looking for opinions on the new mac book.
I was waiting for the new release and was prepared to buy the 13" but all of the rumours about a price reduction were inaccurate.

Apart from the price, the thing that really put me off was the absence of a firewire port. My back up disk uses firewire if I get the new macbook, i'd like to try syncing it with my imac. 
As far as i now there is no better way than firewire to transfer files.
Copying very large amounts of data over ethernet always seems unreliable and usb 2 is too slow.

Apologies if I have put this in the wrong forum, there is no "mac hardware" specific forum.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I agree with you---I think that the abscence of firewire port is a big mistake. Other then that, I find nothing spectacular, negative or positive about this new laptop line.


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

if you're just looking at the macbook, yeah, it's not much better than the black macbook. it has some really cool new features though. like the single piece trackpad/button combo. the finger commands and gestures. the video card is better. the screen has an awesome color to it with the glossy screen. it has an LCD backlight that uses 30% less energy. it is made to use less energy than the older ones overall.
it has faster bus speeds, meaning faster file transfer, and application opening.

the real upgrades went into the macbook pro. faster processors and buses. intensely fast video cards. (and yes... video cards with an S.) there are two built into the macbook pro. it has the lower end one, the same card as the macbook, and then a faster one for higher quality gaming and video editing. other than that the upgrades are the same in both.

both are built with a unibody frame. the whole upper casing and lower casing are both made into single pieces. none of the pieces that you see when you take it apart are casing pieces. there are cables and connectors, but no extra casing pieces.
the aluminum, and the unibody makes it much stronger, and lighter.

in my opinion the new macbook and the macbook pro's are amazing beautiful machines.


----------

